# Homeade shanty runners?



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

I just bought a clam nanook 2 man flip style shanty and was wondering if you could make runners for the bottom of the sled to protect it. Just wondering what kind of ideas you guys have. Thanks


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

MIFishnhunt said:


> I just bought a clam nanook 2 man flip style shanty and was wondering if you could make runners for the bottom of the sled to protect it. Just wondering what kind of ideas you guys have. Thanks


old set of water ski's....


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking that also but will the sled be uneven when it is set up and in use?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Go to one of the plastics places in GR and get some cutoffs. I got some at plastics place on the road by menards on 54th street west of Menards by the light. Mine was teflon and is about 4 inches wide and I think the strip I got was 8 foot long. I did not pay much for it and I made 2 runners and my sled will run over you if you don't watch it. The ice will not stick to it. I have been in water to snow on the ice without any sticking fast


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

Scout 2 said:


> Go to one of the plastics places in GR and get some cutoffs. I got some at plastics place on the road by menards on 54th street west of Menards by the light. Mine was teflon and is about 4 inches wide and I think the strip I got was 8 foot long. I did not pay much for it and I made 2 runners and my sled will run over you if you don't watch it. The ice will not stick to it. I have been in water to snow on the ice without any sticking fast


That sounds like a great idea. I will have to go check that place out


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi fax??

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

MIFishnhunt said:


> I just bought a clam nanook 2 man flip style shanty and was wondering if you could make runners for the bottom of the sled to protect it. Just wondering what kind of ideas you guys have. Thanks


For all the negative things that I've heard and seen in relation to the Nanooks, I'd look into building a Smitty Sled for it...that will keep the tub off the ice and prolong the life of it exponentially


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I have the same shanty and put downhill skis under mine and they work great. Pulls by hand much easier as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

downhill skis ,they were cheap at goodwill.countersunk for flush bolt head


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

My buddy and I put these on our shanty's last season and even though they were about $40 the kits came with bolts, washers and nylon stop nuts as well so they are not about to come lose. If you like tinkering with stuff, using downhill ski's is probably the way to go but right now I'm focusing on getting on the ice so the predrilled kit was the way to go for us!

Good luck and send pictures once you get it set up.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

By the way, I have to clean out the corner of my garage and I'm sure I have at least one if not two pair of cross country skis that are going to the road. If anyone needs/wants them for a project let me know. The wife will just be happy to have them gone!!

I'm in Midland if anyone wants to PM me and pick them up. Also hope to be fishing the bay this weekend and could bring them along.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you use the downhill skis mount them on the outermoust bottom of the sled. Also make them a few feet longer than the sled. I didn't do this and ended up putting a small crack in the bottom of my sled. I'm pretty sure it happened while going down a rocky ramp to get to the ice.


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

clam sells a runner kit for your nanook.....I have a set on my scout tc...they are super heavy, should last for years


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

gipper said:


> clam sells a runner kit for your nanook.....I have a set on my scout tc...they are super heavy, should last for years


Yeah I know I was just looking for cheaper alternative


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

US Plastics sells something that I used on my shanty. I can't seem to find it though. I saw a post here a couple of years ago and bought the stuff. It was basically a high density low friction plastics just like the runner kits you can buy. Maybe someone else knows the name of the type of plastic it was. It was cheap and easy to do. With what I ordered I had enough to do 2 shanty's for less than the price of one runner kit from the manufacturer.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

U.S. Plastic Corp.® carries an excellent selection of UHMW sheet, UHMW rod and UHMW shapes. UHMW is ultra high molecular weight (UHMW) polyethylene bar that has exceptionally high abrasion and impact resistance properties. It will outwear all other materials, including metals, nylons, urethanes and fluoroplastics. In corrosion resistance, it has the same qualities of other polyethylene plastics. UHMW resists wear, friction and corrosion and thus it cuts maintenance costs, energy consumption and extends equipment life. Applications for UHMW materials include guide rails, wear plates, rollers, conveyor augers, bin and hopper lines, chutes, bearings, bushings and gears.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795

.....or you could be frugal and build a smitty sled with a pair of $10.00 (*or cheaper) down hill skis from Salvation Army.


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking, could you use PVC pipes on the bottom?


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

EMT conduit! 

The benders are cheap! It slides really well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> EMT conduit!
> 
> The benders are cheap! It slides really well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where can you get these?


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Got several miles on my homemade Hi - Fax
I made for my Clam Nanook. 

I have more pics in my gallery.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Guys, I'm a plastic's guy and I'd highly recommend NOT using PVC. The glass transition temp (point where it become brittle) for PVC is way to high and will result in the PVC fracturing as you go over rocks or cracks. Your tub is made of PE (Polyethylene) which has a very low Tg and is much less brittle. Also, the slide factor (coef. of friction) is one of the lowest in the polymer family. As suggested earlier, the UHMW material is the way to go!!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Burksee said:


> U.S. Plastic Corp.® carries an excellent selection of UHMW sheet, UHMW rod and UHMW shapes. UHMW is ultra high molecular weight (UHMW) polyethylene bar that has exceptionally high abrasion and impact resistance properties. It will outwear all other materials, including metals, nylons, urethanes and fluoroplastics. In corrosion resistance, it has the same qualities of other polyethylene plastics. UHMW resists wear, friction and corrosion and thus it cuts maintenance costs, energy consumption and extends equipment life. Applications for UHMW materials include guide rails, wear plates, rollers, conveyor augers, bin and hopper lines, chutes, bearings, bushings and gears.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795
> 
> .....or you could be frugal and build a smitty sled with a pair of $10.00 (*or cheaper) down hill skis from Salvation Army.


That looks like what we used to call Teflon, good stuff


----------



## rlister (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## rlister (Jan 9, 2013)

I used a trailer. Works good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

MIFishnhunt said:


> Where can you get these?


Lowes..look in the electrical department.


----------



## Kamikazie16 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm Working on a Smitty sled design for my nanook, as we speak. I'd like to be able to haul my stuff without damaging the cover or the coop.

I'll post something when I get it figured out.

Any Ideas let me know. Hate reinventing the wheel!!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

This is this Smitty sled I built...I have less than 20 bucks into it. I had the 2x6 laying around. My shack is 125 empty and with all my gear in it I can still pull it by myself.
Bought skis at goodwill for 7 bucks! 

Tjstebb

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

X2 on the Smitty Sled.You can even add wheels to protect the skis when you go across parking lots.Do a search for "Smitty Sleds" & you'll wee all kinds of noval ideas.Get the down hill skis at Good Will for < $10 & you'll probably have the rest of the stuff around the house.I bought my wheels from HF for like $4 a piece, so I've got about $30 into this & it is pretty cool.I use the Smitty as a ramp to load my Clam into the back of the truck as well.Just flip it over & have the fronts of the skis on the tailgate & push it on in.I'm thinking about attaching a pulley to the cab side of the box & run a rope out to the Clam & then just pull it into the truck bed.All kinds of possibilities.


----------

